# my cat stopped going out



## Aqualunae (Aug 21, 2008)

My 2 year old female cat has become more quiet in recent month. Yey she always enjoyed going outside my department at least for a while everyday. She used to be mad if she didnt go out in a day.
But now it's been almost a month since she doesn't want to go out at all.

I thought it was due to the hot summer weather. But now it's got a bit cooler she still doesnt want to go out.
It started to worry me, but i assume she is not ill since she eats and sleeps normally, she still enjoys to be caressed, play and purrs as she has always done.
The only strange behaviour is the fact of refusing to go outside. I decided to put her outside for few hours every day and closing the door. But everytime it's the same; she insists and tries to get inside. When i open the door , she just walks inside to do nothing special ( No eating, so hunger is not the reason).

I'd really appreciate if you could help me find what reasons could be and any suggestions. The only reason besides the late July heat I find, is that she started this behaviour after a day-and-a-half I was outside of town ( I left her enough food though). In the past I did this but everything was alright . This is the first time she acts like this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

It could be she's just becoming less adventurous as she's getting older. More likely she had an unfriendly encounter with another cat. But in either case, there are many, many cat owners who'd gladly trade places with you to have a cat that doesn't dash for the door to try and get outside every time somebody goes in or out. 

I really don't think it's anything to worry about.


----------

